# Another awesome Natural from Dayhiker



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Surprised by a package in the mail today, it turned out to be the most awesome grained Naturals I have ever seen. Bill you out did yourself on this one. Awesome finish for a guy that only finishes to 220





















Sorry, couldn't resist.

Seriously, this really is a work of art, perfectly symmetrical with a sweet forward lean, just the way I like my naturals.

Thanks Bill, you are a true gentleman and great promoter of the sport. What a great way to end a day, an awesome gift from an awesome guy.
Philly


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks terrific Philly! You're right about awesome gift from awesome guy!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats an amazing looking slingshot! He does great work.

Sean


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

You got a real beauty there,


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, I'm no big fan of Natural Forks but **** that thing really rocks!!!! Big Will,The New England Fork Finder!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Now that is one splendid looking natural.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Perfectly superb!!!


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Wow! Utterly gorgeous! I need something from Dayhiker, perhaps a trade?


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Can i have one too?








It is realy nice


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bill has sent me two awesome naturals in the last year, his work is amazing.

I forgot to mention the worm holes and tracks in the fork, they lend such character to what Mother Nature provided and DH perfected..
Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that is some sweet wood! soooooo much character knots and bold grain, gotta love it


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enjoy Philly!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

love it love it love it love it love it love it love it love it love it love it love it love it!!!!! and you know i'm a sucker for worm holes! 
such a kind fellow to gift this away : ) I want in on this kindness action, it looks like so much fun : )


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nature provides unique designs that always amaze us....


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Jealous


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! That will be a ss of the month nomanee for sure! Great job, and any idea of what timber it is? Cheers, Ben


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That one has amazing grain!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That grain is amazing and the fork is great, wish I could have things like that end up in my mail box.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> any idea of what timber it is? Cheers, Ben


It is ash, Ben.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, that's a real piece of art! Very nice indeed


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Not just any Ash, Ash from Minnesota...ok it's just Ash, But i knew when i sent that one to Bill it would be special.

I have several more forks where there are a ton of branches and knots on the fork, some peopel don't see the slingshots that are possible through all the branches, look harder. These require a lot of rasp work since all the knots make it nearly impossible to use a knife, but the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very very beautiful shooter! -- Tex


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> Not just any Ash, Ash from Minnesota...ok it's just Ash, But i knew when i sent that one to Bill it would be special.
> 
> I have several more forks where there are a ton of branches and knots on the fork, some peopel don't see the slingshots that are possible through all the branches, look harder. These require a lot of rasp work since all the knots make it nearly impossible to use a knife, but the results speak for themselves.


And I thought it was Mother Nature that gave Bill that awesome fork to work with. Your right Gopher the plentiful knots and worm holes and tracks are fantastic in this fork. Not only a looker but shoots great also.
Philly


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

looks amazing, love the pattern! how does she shoot ???


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Man, I'm no big fan of Natural Forks but **** that thing really rocks!!!! Big Will,The New England Fork Finder!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Mother nature created this fork, Bill Perfected this fork, I was just the middle man!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wonderful natural.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

No había visto esta belleza.

Felicidade Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chepo, es realmente extraodinario.
Gracias amigo.

Philly


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats amazing... of to find some ash haha


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thats amazing... of to find some ash haha


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

You should charge people to see that!


----------

